# Old smps fan as chesis fan



## bukaida (May 18, 2013)

I am trying to upgrade my dad's computer which has a frontech cabinet (god knows the psu ratings) with original intel 865GBF mother board and two 1GB DDR1 RAM and Two 256MB DDR1 RAM with one LG DVD writer (sata) and WD Caviar Blue 250 GB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (7200 RPM SATA) with P4-2.4 GHz cpu. I have purchased a Cooler master elite 311 cabinet and corsair vs 450 PSU.I have not made the transformation yet. My questions are--
Is the new combination sufficient enough to accommodate the old one? (hope sufficient as I do not have any additional video card)
Is the PSU fully compatible with my old motherboard?
I have some burnt out smps whose cooling Fans are still ok. can I use them as my additional cabinet cooling fan (by manually attaching a 4 pin supply) ? Will it harm the performance of the system or is the internal one additional fan(supplied) is sufficient for my existing configuration?

Forgive me if I have asked something too silly.


----------



## debarshi (May 19, 2013)

Since that motherboard is ATX, it is very much compatible. And yes the cabby is enough for all of it.........

The PSU is also great.

And no, I dont think you will need additional fans for that config, provided your CPU cooler is up and running well .

I dont know about the ratings of the SMPS fans, so cant say if it'll be totally safe running on molex.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 19, 2013)

Remove those fans from psu and they have two wires.
Use Molex cable for connecting the fan to the new PSU.
Black goes to black( any side)
Red from fan goes to yellow from mo lex

You will find lot of tutorials on the internet


----------



## coderunknown (May 19, 2013)

SMPS from local brands have 40-60mm fans. it won't do any harm but attaching small fans won't be easy. moreover SMPS fans are usually attached in a slightly different manner than cabinet fans.

usually 2 fans are sufficient. 1 as intake & another as exhaust.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 19, 2013)

sam said:


> SMPS from local brands have 40-60mm fans. it won't do any harm but attaching small fans won't be easy. moreover SMPS fans are usually attached in a slightly different manner than cabinet fans.
> 
> usually 2 fans are sufficient. 1 as intake & another as exhaust.



Some power supplies which have small form factor have small fans as you said
Normal PSU have 80mm fans( compatible with cabinet fan holes)


----------



## Chaitanya (May 19, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Some power supplies which have small form factor have small fans as you said
> Normal PSU have 80mm fans( compatible with cabinet fan holes)



absolutely correct.
i personally use 80mm fan to cool my HDD


----------



## kARTechnology (May 19, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> absolutely correct.
> i personally use 80mm fan to cool my HDD



Could you post. A pic if you diy'ed??
Cause I have no screws to hold the fan near hdd


----------



## Chaitanya (May 19, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Could you post. A pic if you diy'ed??
> Cause I have no screws to hold the fan near hdd



Hmm...
Sorry I cannot Post pic Cause right now i'm in hostel & PC @ home.

Here is actually what I did...

In CM Elite 311 there are basically Two HDD bays 1.fixed 2. removable...

I chose top slot of fixed bay..
then I Had a gap of almost 50mm or so..
I used G.I Wire to create a basic stand kinda thing (stand is almost 1mm high & is such that it holds Fan a little above ground so that It can take in air & it fits into screw holes of fan..

Next I stripped the wire & made it attach to the Molex pin but then i figured that it was a bit too noisy so then i tweaked the input power of fan using LM7809 IC & for cooling the IC i did use a bit of TIM & fixed on the cabinet.

Is it clear now??
If pics are reqd then pls wait for 2 months


----------



## Nerevarine (May 19, 2013)

I ripped apart a Belkin notebook cooler and attached the fan to my PC..
It was a generic 80mm fan anyway.. but the problem was, i had to use a usb port on the back of the panel to power it up because it didnt have molex power plug


----------



## kARTechnology (May 19, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Hmm...
> Sorry I cannot Post pic Cause right now i'm in hostel & PC @ home.
> 
> Here is actually what I did...
> ...



Thanks!!!
Got it, g.a. Wire
Won't the vibrations from fan cause more damage?


----------



## Chaitanya (May 19, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Thanks!!!
> Got it, g.a. Wire
> Won't the vibrations from fan cause more damage?



you didn't get all.
fan is attached to cabby.
also i did sound proofing of frame by wrapping a thick cloth@points of cntct.



Nerevarine said:


> I ripped apart a Belkin notebook cooler and attached the fan to my PC..
> It was a generic 80mm fan anyway.. but the problem was, i had to use a usb port on the back of the panel to power it up because it didnt have molex power plug



you can simply put in ripped wire into molex plug & tape it hard. if you want to do so remember to use red &black combo cause yours is a 5V fan


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Hmm...
> Sorry I cannot Post pic Cause right now i'm in hostel & PC @ home.
> 
> ~snip~



awesome diy!!


----------



## Chaitanya (May 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> awesome diy!!



actually it had a better version with fan control using lm317 & 48k pot but one fine day i blew it during testing...


----------



## bukaida (May 19, 2013)

Thank you all for your valuable comments.The cooler master Elite 311 (Black with red border) took me Rs.2000 at Kolkata( with VAT). Did I pay more than usual ?


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2013)

^a bit.. it should be around 1.8K max.. 

though im not completely sure. 



Chaitanya said:


> actually it had a better version with fan control using lm317 & 48k pot but one fine day i blew it during testing...



like these???  

*imageshack.us/scaled/large/703/mg0175t.jpg


*imageshack.us/scaled/large/14/mg0177u.jpg

*imageshack.us/scaled/large/7/mg0174b.jpg


----------



## bukaida (May 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^a bit.. it should be around 1.8K max..
> 
> though im not completely sure.



I have considered the following two as reference-
Cooler Master Chassis Cabinets-Elite 311-RC-311B-RKN1-Best Airflow-Black Interio | eBay

Cooler Master Elite 311 CPU Cabinet (Red) - Buy Computer Components @ Best Price | Snapdeal
May be they are not the correct reference for the local market


----------



## anirbandd (May 19, 2013)

ohhhhh.. i thought it was the Elite 310.. my bad 

btw, here's another good ref: COOLER MASTER CABINET ELITE 311


----------



## Chaitanya (May 20, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^a bit.. it should be around 1.8K max..
> 
> though im not completely sure.
> 
> ...



Yeah like those but not that neat & clean. . .


----------

